# TFT's Picture Journal!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

So, I need a place to dump my pictures now that I got my camera to work. I've decided to do it here! LOL.

I'll start with some pictures of my first "real" fish; the one that I took care of properly, Carlos. Carlos was a blue CT that lived for almost 3 years in a MiniBow 2.5.

After those is a couple of my newest fish, Nimbus, being cute. Nimbus is a Multicolor EEHMPK. He lives in a divided 5.5 with Daichi, who is in the last pictures.

Sorry for the major spam LOL. I have even more pictures of Ringo & Marm .


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Subscribed!!! I love your baby boys they are so beautiful! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks LOL.

Yes! A post! Excuse to spam more pictures LOL!

Next up are pictures of Ringo, my Dalmatian DT, and Marmalade, my Orange Marble DT.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Subbing! I love pictures.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry for no pictures. More to come!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am amazed at how photogenic your bettas are, I can't seem to ever be able to take a proper, focused photo of Mert... What's your secret? Honestly, the photos are awesome, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

I agree, I only have one picture of my first betta and all the pictures of my second one come out blurry... she won't stay still!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Do your bettas not go insane and flare at the camera? Mine does and then he'll take off to the back of the tank and I don't get any pictures. My boy's fins are significantly longer and a much deeper red now than they are in my current picture, but he won't stay still long enough to prove it!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I am amazed at how photogenic your bettas are, I can't seem to ever be able to take a proper, focused photo of Mert... What's your secret? Honestly, the photos are awesome, I can't wait to see more.


My secret is about an hour of focous on one Betta and hundreds of pictures!



AmazingBettas said:


> I agree, I only have one picture of my first betta and all the pictures of my second one come out blurry... she won't stay still!


Thanks!



sabrinah said:


> Do your bettas not go insane and flare at the camera? Mine does and then he'll take off to the back of the tank and I don't get any pictures. My boy's fins are significantly longer and a much deeper red now than they are in my current picture, but he won't stay still long enough to prove it!


It depends. Unnamed, Marm, and Daichi are terrified of it. The girls won't stay still long enough, and Nimbus and Ringo are just outright photogenic. Unnamed and Daichi are the only two that flare at the camera.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Spent an hour and took over 200 pictures.... I actually got some cute ones. Hopefully you don't mind me posting them! (My 6 month old VT, Darcy <3)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

See? Time and dedication! Great pictures!


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks! @ThatFishThough


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Bump! More pics!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Will try to update more often, but no promises.

For now, here's a "couple" cute pics of Kicho and Yasei.

Note: Pictures go from most recent to oldest, with the oldest being 'homecoming' pics and the most recent being from today.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Your Bettas are all beautiful! I can not believe I did not notice you created a thread like this!  You have so many fish and the pictures are fantastic!!!! 


Sorry for all of the exclamation marks. :laugh::grin2:


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

How do you subscribe to something? I definitely will be once I figure it out.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Animals15 said:


> How do you subscribe to something? I definitely will be once I figure it out.


You just make a post and every time someone else makes a post it should up in your user CP


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Subscribing! :shock:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's a bunch of pictures of Kamikaze, ny Orange Koi import. He made a massive bubble nest. Love these two boys, they came happy and healthy. Would highly recommend seller Ake_betta on AquaBid!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

And, since it's not or a fish-only journal, some neat before-show pictures of the horse I lease, Duncan. The camera can handle him better.

To top it off, a rare photo of him standing nicely... and then a picture of how he normally acts.

Also, look at them from a distance lol. Apparently in the transfer from camera to computer the quality dropped significantly.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I love all your pictures!! :-D I really like how you focus on their cute little faces.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Learned that from a member here. I think I thought might've been lil or blueridge. When I first started taking pics I was more focoused on getting the fins in focous for color, but now I try to get the eye in focous. I find that takes the best pics, and even though my camera suck s it takes slightly better pictures now.

Here's some pictures of the other furries; two cats, Chancey and Pong. Gerbils, Cookie and Cream.

... actually, apparently I have so many pics of Chancey that I can't fit it into one post, so I guess I'm doing multiple posts about le kitties.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Your cats are gorgeous and adorable! I will be looking forward to seeing your Gerbils as well!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*runs in, screaming*

OMGOOOOSSSSHHHH I GOT AN IN-FOCUS PIC OF (one) OF THE RASBORAS!

Life goals = accomplished.

Lol. I got a new filter/heater/light for the two 10s and the fish are loving it. They're staying still long enough that, if I don't scare them, I can get a quick pic of them.

ETA: Its really hard to see, darn it. It's in focus, I promise!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

The Rasbora's are beautiful!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Love your kitties. I've got one at home too. We used to have a Maine ****, but now we have a very fat orange boy that we call a "medium hair". He has these minuscule tufts on his ears, and he's neither a long hair or a short hair. I would post some pics, but I can't get the attachments to work.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you using 'Go Advanced' and the paperclip icon? I would love to see him.

Also, note: That was just a ton of pictures of one cat. I have yet to upload the thousands of the other cat lol.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

That cat is the prettiest cat I have ever seen! Is it a mane ****? Did I spell that right? So fluffy!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Maine ****.  yep, she's my baby (even though she's antisocial lol)


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes!! I got the attachments to work (my computer gets glitches sometimes). He is almost impossible to get a good picture of, because he just won't hold still (he's kind of like a betta in that way, LOL). Anyway, here he is!! :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wanted to post these here before I deleted them; some beauties at PetSmart. Gorgeous White Marble HM, a paleish Black Orchid with Red Wash, a couple of EEs, beautiful Turquose CT, etc. Also, a friends new MG Delta.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It's been a while. Got busy with school, but over Christmas break I got a new camera! It's nothing fancy, just a Canon Rebel T6. Came with two lenses and the camera itself. Takes far better pics than what the phone does, lol. Here's a bunch of pics. Forgive me if I post a picture twice in two separate posts; I organize all of my pictures by the fish's name in folders, and then just pull a bunch of the ones I like and post them here lol.

Pics 1-3 are Yurei
Pic 4 is Yasei
Pic 5 is Kamikaze
Pic 6 is Freedom

Idk why they become so blurry when I transfer them to the computer.... Hmm. Just look at them from a distance!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice pics! I see I'm not the only one who has folders labeled with their fishes' names. :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

But... I suppose labeled folders is okay if you have a couple of bettas....

_I have 43 folders..._


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

That is the same camera I have :shock: It takes amazing pictures!


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> It's been a while. Got busy with school, but over Christmas break I got a new camera! It's nothing fancy, just a Canon Rebel T6. Came with two lenses and the camera itself. Takes far better pics than what the phone does, lol. Here's a bunch of pics. Forgive me if I post a picture twice in two separate posts; I organize all of my pictures by the fish's name in folders, and then just pull a bunch of the ones I like and post them here lol.
> 
> Pics 1-3 are Yurei
> Pic 4 is Yasei
> ...


Okay, I have the exact same camera (I bought the 2 lens kit too!) and my iphone gets better photos still.... :serious: Your photos look great! What am I doing wrong? What settings do you use? lol I assume you use the smaller lens, right? Im still a photographer-newbie. haha


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol. The only thing I really do is turn the camera on. I use either the "Macro" (flower icon on the options knob thing) or the "Sports" (running person icon). The Macro is great for my Bettas, which hold semi-still and tend to come up towards the front glass; the Sports is great for the fast-moving fish like my Danio Fry. If I want to do a FTS, I use the landscape option. It should focus by itself.

If it can't focus, it will show a flashing dot in the bottom-right of the box where you see the image (Idk what it's called rofl). If you want the image to show up on screen (before you take the picture), press the button near the 'viewing box' that shows a camera with a half-black screen (also the 'start recording' button). You can 'twist' both the actual lens (to zoom) and the tip of the lens (to focus). I haven't figured out how to get the flash to stop without turning it to 'no flash'; apparently my LEDs aren't bright enough for the camera, lol.

Sorry for my bad instructions. Reading the owner's manual thing will help, too. 

ETA: Also, (say, if you zoom in all the way) sometimes you have to adjust where you're holding the camera (in relation to the object) instead of zooming in/out and trying to get it to focus.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Two photos to share with y’all; my LFS brought in an Arowana. Not sure what kind, but I was incredibly lucky for two factors; 1.) I don’t have a tank nearly big enough to support him at even the size he is now (which was around 4”) and 2.) even if he was for sale, he probably would have been close to $500. This same LFS had a gorgeous pair of... ah, darn it.... something like a Green Shoulder _______ Cichlid. I can’t remember, lol. They also had a massive Stingray, like the Pearls that the King of DIY has.

Also, one of my female guppies has 3 fry, lol.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

AH! Arowanas are so cool!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I know, right?!? The two reasons I posted above were the only two reasons (almost typed treasons... rofl...) that I didn't snap him up. Really want a monster aquarium but I'm unfortunately capped at 20G. 

ETA: OH! Also, it was a Green Shoulder Serverum! They looked like fancy Bluegills. Gorgeous pair; they were the size of, like, my head!


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh my goodness. Those are so pretty! 

I went to a zoo in Nebraska once, and they had this huge green house that had like bridges and stuff, and there were these MASSIVE I don't know whats but I was in loooove. I would live in that green house if I could.

Oh oh oh here someone took a video. 



 You can't see the scale from that video, but that fish is easily 4 ft long. I could see them from on a bridge way high up in the air. It was fantastic. That was my favorite part of the whole zoo.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks possibly like an Alligator Gar, but I'm not sure. That's just from looking at the thumbnail rofl.

ETA: Actually, whoah. It looks like a cross between a Snakehead and an Aro!  gorgeous thing. I swallowed a whole TicTac when I got a good view of it.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Looks possibly like an Alligator Gar, but I'm not sure. That's just from looking at the thumbnail rofl.
> 
> ETA: Actually, whoah. It looks like a cross between a Snakehead and an Aro!  gorgeous thing. I swallowed a whole TicTac when I got a good view of it.


That's an Arapaima aka Pirarucu.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah that's it Ry! I couldn't remember the name of the fish I was thinking of, that's it.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Been a while! Horsey pictures, anyone? These are some yearlings from a friend's Arabian farm (+ the mini, can't forget the mini, lol.. Or the dog.) Pictures of the adult mares & two riding geldings to come! Plus, a bonus story on how I got kicked by a horse for the first time in my life and almost got kicked in the head (also for the first time....)


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice! I love horses.


----------

